# Ollie was clipped today!!



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya

Got Ollie clipped today. He looks gorgeous as usually and the groomer did a fantastic job and I love it.  Anyone think this is cruel, and I'm lazy and uncaring for doing this?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

He looks lovely! :001_tt1:

why would it be lazy or uncaring?? :


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i think he's looks gorgeous but i also think he looks handsome either way i think i shall come pinch ollie


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> He looks lovely! :001_tt1:
> 
> why would it be lazy or uncaring?? :


thank you.  it's on "clipping coats" thread. 



RockRomantic said:


> i think he's looks gorgeous but i also think he looks handsome either way i think i shall come pinch ollie


thank you, and you can't pinch him, he's mine!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

He looks lovely, Oscar is booked in soon too  Can't wait he will be so much happier 

Anyone who wants to come and try and groom Oscar is welcome too, he hates it and gets very distressed whereas he is fine at the groomers every few weeks. 

I am happy that i do it for the right reasons


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> He looks lovely, Oscar is booked in soon too  Can't wait he will be so much happier
> 
> Anyone who wants to come and try and groom Oscar is welcome too, he hates it and gets very distressed whereas he is fine at the groomers every few weeks.
> 
> I am happy that i do it for the right reasons


thank you. same with me, Ollie hates being groomed and is much happier clipped.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

no he looks terrible urgh!!!

just teasing lol he's lovely really


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He loves soooo handsome!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> no he looks terrible urgh!!!
> 
> just teasing lol he's lovely really


:lol: thanks. 



francesandjon said:


> He loves soooo handsome!


thank you.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

He looks lovely....and I think you are being practical


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> He looks lovely....and I think you are being practical


thank you. in the end, it is about practicality and he's just so much more comfortable, and he dries so quickly after going into water or being out in the rain.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i am a dog groomer, and if it wasn`t for people like you i wouldn`t have a job. its not practical to keep alot of these breeds long, especially if you want them to have a good time in and out of the water playing in muddy fields and waking in the rain. i did read the tread (why do people do it ) but i think the dogs are sometimes much happier after they have been clipped. alot of my clients say that it gives their old dogs a new lease of life. he looks lovely.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

carebear said:


> i am a dog groomer, and if it wasn`t for people like you i wouldn`t have a job. its not practical to keep alot of these breeds long, especially if you want them to have a good time in and out of the water playing in muddy fields and waking in the rain. i did read the tread (why do people do it ) but i think the dogs are sometimes much happier after they have been clipped. alot of my clients say that it gives their old dogs a new lease of life. he looks lovely.


thank you. I had a cavalier before I got Ollie, and even in her last few months, after a clipping, she had a new lease of life. it was beautiful to see. ollie always is much bouncy and happier after a clipping.


----------



## sunshinelolly80 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aw, he looks gorgeous! I don't think he looks bothered by it somehow. I bet he's lovely and soft!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Hiya
> 
> Got Ollie clipped today. He looks gorgeous as usually and the groomer did a fantastic job and I love it.  Anyone think this is cruel, and I'm lazy and uncaring for doing this?


NO...it is NOT bloody cruel....and at the risk of getting my wrists slapped I think the comments about it being so are a load of crap.......S_P....Ollie looks adorable and jolly well comfortable and contented and if clipping his coat helps that then you are doing right by your dog
Clare xxx


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

I think he looks awesome hun and hey my littleun was trimmed today too and I think he looks fab aswell... ^_^

Long or trimmed, either is great its a matter of personal choice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it's evil and cruel you may as well have chopped his ears and tail off .

He looks gorgeous ignore the rather snobbish people on the clipping thread. Buster's coat is nearly that short because as much i like scruffy there's only so much it can go before it starts sticking up


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice summer hairdo, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sunshinelolly80 said:


> Aw, he looks gorgeous! I don't think he looks bothered by it somehow. I bet he's lovely and soft!


he's really soft. 



Clare7435 said:


> NO...it is NOT bloody cruel....and at the risk of getting my wrists slapped I think the comments about it being so are a load of crap.......S_P....Ollie looks adorable and jolly well comfortable and contented and if clipping his coat helps that then you are doing right by your dog
> Clare xxx


thank you. ollie loves going to the groomers and always races in, so he's obviously not scared by the experience and enjoys it.



Maz&Oozy said:


> I think he looks awesome hun and hey my littleun was trimmed today too and I think he looks fab aswell... ^_^
> 
> Long or trimmed, either is great its a matter of personal choice!! :thumbup:


thank you, i agree.



Nicky10 said:


> No it's evil and cruel you may as well have chopped his ears and tail off .
> 
> He looks gorgeous ignore the rather snobbish people on the clipping thread. Buster's coat is nearly that short because as much i like scruffy there's only so much it can go before it starts sticking up


thank you. ollie's fur can only go so long before it starts curling.



shutterspeed said:


> Nice summer hairdo, nothing wrong with it.


thank you all very much.  it's really nice to get such lovely comments.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

he looks gorgeous :thumbup:


----------

